# Any good surf action at Hunting Island?



## Swamp Fox

Thinking about trying the surf at Hunting Island State Park in SC. How is the surf fishing from that location? Also how about the pier fishing? Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## spottailking

I've been surf fishing Hunting Island for the past 12 years. Your best luck will be further down the beach towards the sandbar (where the fripp inlet comes in) and the private cabins. Unfortunately, this is a good little walk from the public beaches. It is best to park at the pier, and walk down the trail that crosses the lagoon to get to that part of the beach. You want to fish the incoming tide just as the water is filling up the tidal pools. Fish right over the breakers with shrimp and you can catch a cooler full of Black drum in the 8-12 lb range in an hour. Redfish and the occasional pompano will also be in this zone of the surf, especially near trees in the water. For the public areas of the beach, I usually just catch shark, stingray, small bluefish, and whiting on cut shrimp or cut mullet. I went this past friday and caught a lot of sharks and one small redfish. As for pier fishing, I'm sure you will have a fair amount of luck with whiting and shark. Personally, I like to fish mud minnows on a carolina rig slowly retrieving it over the oyster rakes on the right side of the pier. Expect to lose a lot of liters, but I caught a good amount of flounder from the pier earlier this summer. Also, be sure to try the lagoon under the bridge for flounder. I've had luck with mudminnows, and you could also throw small pieces of squid under the bridge for small black sea bass. I've also seen some locals pull some big black drum out of the lagoon, but I never try because of the crabs. Good luck.


----------



## StinkyPete

*Hunting Island*

I am new to the Beaufort area and Surf Fishing. I tried the area described walking the pedestrian trail over to the private cabin areas of the beach. My question is if fishing is allowed here or if one could get in trouble or piss off the cabin owners. If you drive over to this area there are signs stating $450 fine for parking on the street and beach access for cabin guests. I want to fish here as it is minutes from where i live but I don't want to get in trouble.  

P.S. after we checked out the beach i took my kid up to the pier. In the first five minutes he caught something large on cut mullet. Too bad it was more than he could handle and before I got to him his rod was over the rail. We watched the rod get dragged around in front of the pier and whatever it was splashing to throw the hook. I didn't retrieve the rod but this made for a memorable experience with him on one of his first outings. I think ill tie his rod to the rail next time.


----------



## GTYellowJackets

*Harbor Island*

I will be heading down to the same area on Thursday. I am staying on Harbor Island, I don't know too much about the area. Anybody have any luck fishing the surf from Harbor Island? Any tips or suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------

